
The Recruiter Manifesto - fecak
http://jobtipsforgeeks.com/2015/12/29/manifesto/
======
dudul
"Candidates are entitled to not be contacted by recruiters if they clearly
express this desire on their public resume/profile."

~~~
fecak
That's one I could easily have included but didn't think to add. That is one
that should be clear, but sometimes is violated. I'd encourage people who
don't want to be contacted to display that prominently - if you list that
directive as the last line of your profile, don't expect readers to get that
far.

